# Binky Free Breeze



## MiniLopMad (Mar 1, 2015)

Today I lost my 7 month old little girl to the heat  
I was out all day today and temps reached 37 degrees Celsius. She was also 8 days away from giving birth to her first litter. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425193883.373461.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425193905.221215.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425193968.001235.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425194015.968520.jpg


R.I.P
Binky Free Breeze


----------



## Azerane (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss, it's not uncommon at all for it to happen, rabbits are very susceptible.

Binky free, Breeze


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss--she was a very cute little bunny.


----------



## pani (Mar 1, 2015)

What a beautiful girl she was - I'm so sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## BunBun02 (Mar 2, 2015)

Binky free little breezey 

Forever in our hearts&#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HEM (Apr 8, 2015)

She was so cute
Sorry for your loss
RIP Breeze


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 9, 2015)

she was a doll and her binky away w/ our loved one(s) that are up there as WE speak .. 

R.I.P and sorry for your loss


----------

